# Toronto area - Boxing Day sale at the Bass Pro



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you work there or something?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

He attends the seminar


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Yes*



dmarwick said:


> Do you work there or something?


Stan works in the archery department there. In my honest opinion, one of very few people there that you can actually listen to (he really knows his stuff!!), as most are just bodies, and don't know jack!!!

Ask for Stan if you go there,

Rob


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

"ask for Stan" .... especially if it is real busy there  He will love you for that


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm training a few of the of guys... :wink: 

At least there are two of them I don't have to keep my eyes on all the time.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Just might be nice to know a guy there. I have driven down quite a few times with my buddies only to find out they are out of stock on stuff. Nothing makes for a crappier trip to bass pro. Can you check on stock for fellow AT'ers or is that to much of a pain.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

are Bow and Arrow cases also on sale?!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Stash.......

I've never been into a Bass Pro......and I'm not real new to archery, but whats the deal on Redhead bows? Never heard of them before.

Are they a Bass Pro thing?:embara:

edit: now that I look at them closer they look a whole lot like a Hoyt!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I can check stock for you, and put stuff on hold if you want. Archery stuff only - I don't deal with camo, footware or other things like that. I don't get AT at work, so it may take a day or so to get back to you through the forum. 

If you want info faster you can phone the store 905 761-4000 or e-mail me [email protected]

The only cases on sale right now are the Plano Protector Deluxe, about $50 (reg. $70) and the Stingray crossbow case ($50, reg. $65). These are on sale until Dec. 31.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

"Redhead" is one of several Bass Pro name brands. Clothes and hunting gear mostly. Some Redhead items are simply rebranded standard products, some are custom items. Other Bass Pro brands are XPS (fishing stuff), Natural Reflections (women's clothing), Bob Timberlake (men's clothing) etc.

There are several models of Redhead bows. They are all pretty good quality, mid-range in price. The XP35, XP32, and XPS34 are made for Bass Pro by Reflex (Hoyt). The XSC33 and Micro XSC are made by Parker. The Kryptic is made by Diamond (Bowtech) and is very similar to the Black Ice.

Some of them are currently on sale. The XP35 and XP32 are $350 (reg $600) and XSC33 is (I think) $450 (reg $700).

The Redhead arrows are all made by Carbon Express and are similar to several of the Carbon Express models, but re-branded and a bit cheaper. Other Redhead archery accessories are made by Cobra.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

How do they shoot? and how are they selling?

I may need to make a trip to Vaughan to check these out.:teeth:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Iron Mike said:


> How do they shoot?


One man's dream bow is another man's POS. Come by and see for yourself... 

I like the XSC33 and Kryptic, I find the XP bows a bit heavy.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*thanks stan*

thanks for the help.arrows for my 70 lbs longbow seem to shoot real well without cutting them.im new to the longbow what determines lenghth of arrow


----------

